
How to Upgrade from Windows 7 to Ubuntu Linux – Installation - jrepinc
https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-windows-7-to-ubuntu-installation
======
aksss
I never appreciate about how complicated this must seem to people until I read
an article like this (holy schnikeys that's a lot of words!). Although I'm not
sure someone who's running win7 in 2020 is the same demo that will engage in
changing boot devices, boot order and annihilating partitions.

It's nice that they cover installing Ubuntu on a VM as an alternative to bare
metal install, but no mention is made of just upgrading the machine to Windows
10 and installing Ubuntu on WSL.

I know that it's not what the article is about, but for me on a day-to-day
basis, WSL covers 98% of what I need on a work computer, especially
considering that you can lay different distributions down (Debian + Ubuntu).

------
zahrc
Nice comprehensive guide.

I don’t know how relevant it is for HN users, I’ll still post my two cents for
the general installation of OS’s and boot media.

• B A C K U P S!!!

• make sure you Have the correct bootmode Setup in the UEFI/BIOS and on
wherever the image is written on.

• make sure beforehand that the devices (printer, mouse with extra button,
etc.) will work as expected. Don’t take the support for granted, fell into
that trap a few times.

